# new pictures



## laddiemonetmanon (Oct 3, 2008)

In the woods, they all seem very happy!









looks a bit sleepy as early in the morning.





































There are a lot more pictures of them in my blog.
Please click! Blog of my dogs


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic's


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They all look as if they are having a great time exploring the woods 
What breed is the small white dog?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great pictures, what breed are your dogs?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

judge12345 said:


> They all look as if they are having a great time exploring the woods
> What breed is the small white dog?


Oops - just read your other post in pictures - he's a Maltese (thought so , but wasn't sure - it's difficult to tell his size in this photo)
Love the other pictures as well


----------



## laddiemonetmanon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, judge12345

Yes, they love playing in the woods!
Thanks for your comment. 
The size difference between Borzoi and Maltese makes people smile and happy!
In spite of his size, the maltese is the eldest and the Borzoi girls respect him


----------



## laddiemonetmanon (Oct 3, 2008)

hello Janice,

the big ones are Borzoi and the small one is a Maltese.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww they are all beautiful  lovley pictures


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all gorgeous, and such lovely pictures,


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

great pics again, just love the zois.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

laddiemonetmanon said:


> The size difference between Borzoi and Maltese makes people smile and happy!


It made me smile. They are lovely.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

They are all beautiful and look like they are really having a great time in the woods, lovely dogs.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

awwwww great piccys i love borzio's


----------

